# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Problme ralentissement + soupon infection

## Vestigo

Bonsoir  tous,

Depuis quelques temps mon PC est lent au dmarrage, alors qu'il a  peine un mois! Je souponne une  infection, mais je suis pas sr...

Je fais un scan avec hijackthis, voici le rapport:




> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 22:45:43, on 21/02/2008
> Platform: Windows Vista  (WinNT 6.00.1904)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16609)
> Boot mode: Normal
> 
> Running processes:
> C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
> C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
> ...



Merci de m'aider.

----------


## Manumation

Salut,

Tu sais quelle est cette ligne :




> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVHotkey] rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\nvHotkey.dll,Start


??

Et puis attention, Hijackthis n'est pas un antivirus, as-tu fais une analyse anitivirus ?

Concernant ton ralentissement, tu peux commencer par faire une analyse CCleaner, puis faire une dfragmentation...Tu verras ensuite si ton problme persiste ou si cela l'attnue...

----------


## Vestigo

Non,  je ne sais pas ce qu'est cette ligne, et toi? Peux tu me passer le lien d' un antivirus en ligne stp? Sinon j'ai Bitdefender, mais il a rien trouv...

----------


## Manumation

C'est bon, cette ligne n'a rien de dangereuse, elle est associ  Nvidia...

Les antivirus en ligne : Google
Ou tu cherches dans ce forum, les liens sont donns rgulirement.

----------

